# Registry



## Nolweean (Aug 1, 2020)

Like so many that have gone before me, I began obsessing just hours after the exam.  I took my NREMT- paramedic exam last night around 430 and felt like I did horribly.  It shut off at 84 questions.  Two questions, 

1.) Does anyone find that they are having more passing scores the lower the question count?  
2.) Any idea why it takes so long to get results on a computer based exam?  

Obviously, no amount of concern or worrying will help the answers one way or another, just curious.  

Thanks!
-Noah


----------



## CCCSD (Aug 1, 2020)

You either did well or didn’t.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 1, 2020)

There is absolutely no correlation between the number of questions and pass/fail on the test. That’s simply not how adaptive exams work.

The results have to be approved by the NREMT. Weekday morning tests will usually have results posted by 4pm. Afternoon test results are posted the next morning. Friday afternoon tests post Monday morning.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 1, 2020)

NomadicMedic said:


> There is absolutely no correlation between the number of questions and pass/fail on the test. That’s simply not how adaptive exams work.
> 
> The results have to be approved by the NREMT. Weekday morning tests will usually have results posted by 4pm. Afternoon test results are posted the next morning. Friday afternoon tests post Monday morning.


I hate to see what would happen nowadays if people had to wait weeks for test results like it used to be.👴


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 2, 2020)

I ran out to the mailbox every day starting around week 4 post exam, even though they said it would most likely take 6 weeks to get results. And of course you wanted the big envelope, not the regular size...regular size you failed...big envelope had the certs!  LOL


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Aug 3, 2020)

akflightmedic said:


> I ran out to the mailbox every day starting around week 4 post exam, even though they said it would most likely take 6 weeks to get results. And of course you wanted the big envelope, not the regular size...regular size you failed...big envelope had the certs!  LOL



Your patience was remarkable to me. I had to take my NR basic the first time in Maine living in Mass. I checked the mail when I got home from the test and was disappointed they hadn't managed to get me my results during the five hour drive. 

When I took my NR medic, I logged in to check my status so many times I was expecting a phone call from the registry telling me to cool it, I was crashing their server. I started that in the parking lot of the testing center. 

Patience is a virtue I'm lacking....


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 3, 2020)

I have a question... the NR exams are all multiple choice, right?  no scenarios, no fill in the blank, no performance-based questions right?

The reason I ask is I've taken several CompTIA exams at PersonVue, and with every exam, I have not only my score but the sections I missed before I leave the testing center.  In fact, when I took my Security+ at home, I had the results before I closed the testing application.   The results aren't set to the vendor (that takes 48 hours, and another 4-6 weeks until they mailed me the cert and card), but I knew my results within minutes of finishing the exam.

Why is there a delay at all, if the results are solely based on the computer's calculations of the correct answers?


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 3, 2020)

hometownmedic5 said:


> When I took my NR medic, *I logged in* to check my status so many times..."



Isn't that cute?? 

Logged in...LOL. I did NOT have that option as we did NOT have internet widely available at the time (1994). And it was not until several years later that I bought my first home computer.

USPS or calling them on the phone was our only option. And yes they answered the phone, and no they would not tell you. They would say wait for the mail. LOL


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 3, 2020)

DrParasite said:


> I have a question... the NR exams are all multiple choice, right?  no scenarios, no fill in the blank, no performance-based questions right?
> 
> The reason I ask is I've taken several CompTIA exams at PersonVue, and with every exam, I have not only my score but the sections I missed before I leave the testing center.  In fact, when I took my Security+ at home, I had the results before I closed the testing application.   The results aren't set to the vendor (that takes 48 hours, and another 4-6 weeks until they mailed me the cert and card), but I knew my results within minutes of finishing the exam.
> 
> Why is there a delay at all, if the results are solely based on the computer's calculations of the correct answers?




I had my unofficial NCLEX results in less than 24 hours. Well, actually I knew immediately due to the back door trick, so that is the unofficial, unofficial way. But then the official unofficial results within 24 hours and the official results within 72.

The backdoor method...if taking NCLEX at a Pearson VUE, immediately after completing the exam...log into your Pearson VUE account and try to register for another NCLEX date. And yes, it will ask you for CC info before letting you register. So put your info in, but with a wrong expiry date or one digit transposed. After putting in the CC info, if you get a pop up window which says "you have already registered for an exam", it means you passed. If you get the screen which says something is wrong with your CC info, it means you failed (thats because they tried processing your card for the next exam date).


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Aug 4, 2020)

akflightmedic said:


> Isn't that cute??
> 
> Logged in...LOL. I did NOT have that option as we did NOT have internet widely available at the time (1994). And it was not until several years later that I bought my first home computer.
> 
> USPS or calling them on the phone was our only option. And yes they answered the phone, and no they would not tell you. They would say wait for the mail. LOL


 
Like when I took the NR basic the first time.


----------



## Rubicon Bob (Aug 9, 2020)

akflightmedic said:


> Isn't that cute??
> 
> Logged in...LOL. I did NOT have that option as we did NOT have internet widely available at the time (1994). And it was not until several years later that I bought my first home computer.



Rookie! 

I took my NREMT-P (NRP) in 1984.

I had to wait for my State EMT-P II exam results, and then have those mailed to Registry, before I could get my Registry results.

So my wait for Registry results was in months, not weeks (or for the new kids, hours).

Sorry if I have little (or actually no) sympathy on having to wait a few hours for Registry results.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 9, 2020)

Rubicon Bob said:


> Rookie!
> 
> I took my NREMT-P (NRP) in 1984.
> 
> ...


----------

